# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Hidroelectrica El Chorro

## ben-amar

http://servicios.diariosur.es/fijas/...loxx/tema6.htm


      |Temas|                                                                                                                                >> volver al índice    
Los comienzos de la energía eléctrica en Málaga: 
La Sociedad Hidroeléctrica del Chorro
fper1.gif (32523 bytes)
Vista actual del embalse Conde de Guadalhorce

Desde finales del siglo XIX, Málaga venía beneficiándose de uno de los adelantos técnicos de la época: el aprovechamiento energético de la electricidad. Primero fue una energía generada térmicamente (mediante pequeñas centrales usualmente movidas por máquinas de vapor que, acopladas a dinamos, producían corriente a baja tensión y continua), o bien a través del aprovechamiento hidráulico in situ (fábricas que con frecuencia eran el resultado de la reconversión de molinos harineros, situadas en la ribera de ríos capaces de proporcionar la suficiente fuerza mecánica). Con posterioridad, ya a principios del siglo XX, cuando se descubrió la forma de transportar la energía sin grandes pérdidas -frente a la corriente continua y la baja tensión del primer período, la corriente alterna y la alta tensión- llegaría la hora de las grandes instalaciones hidroeléctricas, que ya no tenían que situarse necesariamente junto a los centros de consumo.
Málaga participó de estas dos etapas eléctricas: desde comienzos de los años noventa (el alumbrado público instalado por la compañía alemana Fiat Lux comenzó a funcionar el 21 de mayo de 1891; mientras, el 7 de noviembre del año siguiente, Antequera se sumaba también al nuevo sistema de iluminación) y en 1903 puede situarse la fase doméstica o termoeléctrica, aunque aquellas pequeñas fábricas "de luz", como se las llamaba popularmente entonces, siguieron funcionando en la mayoría de los núcleos rurales hasta bien avanzada la década de los veinte. 

Conflicto entre compañías eléctricas y del gas 

En la capital, la introducción relativamente tardía de la nueva energía -que, frente a las anteriores, era capaz de ofrecer al mismo tiempo luz, fuerza y calor- debe entenderse en el marco del conflicto de intereses planteado con la compañía del gas y, más tarde, entre las dos compañías eléctricas concesionarias del suministro urbano: la alemana Fiat Lux y la británica Málaga Electricity Company. No obstante, la sustitución de la termo por la hidroelectricidad fue rápida. El nombre de la nueva empresa -la segunda de su tipo en España, tras Hidroeléctrica Ibérica (1901)- fue el de Sociedad Hidroeléctrica del Chorro.

La primera gran empresa hidroeléctrica 

Como había sucedido a lo largo del siglo XIX, el nuevo proyecto también estuvo protagonizado por miembros destacados de la oligarquía local. En este caso se trató de Jorge Loring Heredia -quien en 1902 obtuvo la concesión del aprovechamiento hidráulico del río Guadalhorce-, Isabel Heredia Loring -casada con el ingeniero de caminos Rafael Benjumea- y Francisco Silvela, cuñado del primero y varias veces presidente del Consejo de Ministros en aquella época. 

La escritura fundacional de la nueva sociedad se firmaría el 26 de julio de 1903 con un capital inicial de dos millones de pesetas. La primera central comenzó a funcionar al año siguiente, aunque aquellos ejercicios serían muy problemáticos, no sólo porque la demanda no era demasiado amplia (los clientes del Chorro en principio fueron las empresas alemana e inglesa distribuidoras de electricidad de la propia Málaga, las fábricas de los Larios y las compañías concesionarias del ferrocarril de Málaga a Torre del Mar y la de tranvías de la capital), sino, sobre todo, por los problemas de oferta, derivados de la irregularidad de una producción que, sin contar todavía con un embalse, dependía del estiaje del Guadalhorce.

Alfonso XIII en la colocación de la última piedra de la presa
El embalse 

Los directivos del Chorro eran conscientes de que la única manera de reflotar la sociedad -con graves problemas financieros cuando apenas habían pasado cinco años de su constitución- pasaba por la construcción de un embalse que garantizase la producción de hidroelectricidad. El proyecto, dirigido por Rafael Benjumea, se beneficiaría de las ventajas otorgadas a raíz de la inundación de 1907 -ley de auxilios para obras hidráulicas de 1911 y creación posterior del Sindicato Agrícola del Guadalhorce- aunque las obras no comenzarían hasta 1916, finalizando cinco años más tarde, con la colocación de la última piedra por el rey Alfonso XIII el 21 de mayo de 1921. 

El nuevo embalse marcaría un punto de inflexión en la historia de la compañía. Una vez saneada, el Chorro absorbió las empresas distribuidoras de la capital -incorporadas como filiales: Eléctrica Malagueña y The Málaga Electricity Cº- e inició un ambicioso proyecto de inversiones con la adquisición de Tranvías de Málaga en 1923, que le llevaría a incrementar en más de un 260 % su producción de electricidad en la tercera década del siglo veinte.
http://servicios.diariosur.es/fijas/...publicofue.jpg
El alumbrado público fue uno de los primeros aprovechamientos de la nueva energía


http://www.gaitanes.es/pagina.asp?cod=180&idioma=esp

Los embalses
Conde de Guadalhorce

A principios del siglo XX se concibió la idea de aprovechar, con fines hidroeléctricos, el desnivel del Guadalhorce entre la entrada del Tajo de los Gaitanes y la estación de El Chorro. En el año 1905 la Sociedad Hidroeléctrica del Chorro, concesionaria del aprovechamiento, había concluido las obras del que fue durante muchos años el Salto del Chorro. Ya en la memoria del Proyecto se apuntaba la conveniencia de construir, aguas arriba, un embalse de regulación que garantizase el suministro durante los estiajes del río.

El proyecto inicial era el de una presa de 32 m de altura, que tenia la doble finalidad de mejorar la explotación del Salto y potenciar los regadíos tradicionales de la vega, y se ubicaba en el río Turón, no en el Guadalhorce, porque este inundaría un tramo considerable del ferrocarril Malaga-Córdoba y el coste de la desviación de trazado necesaria se consideró prohibitivo.

Las obras se iniciaron en el otoño de 1914, con algunas modificaciones, bajo la dirección del ilustre ingeniero D. Rafael Benjumea, al que el rey otorgó posteriormente el titulo de Conde de Guadalhorce. Un proyecto reformado aumentó la altura de la presa a 50 m. que producía un embalse de 80 hm3. El 21 de mayo de 1921 el Rey D. Alfonso XIII inauguraba las obras. Este es el Pantano del Chorro, denominado desde 1953 Embalse del Conde de Guadalhorce.

La capacidad de regulación era superior a las aportaciones del río, por lo que se construyó en 1927-30 un canal y una presa de derivación en el Guadalteba que permitía trasvasar agua desde éste al embalse. Este trasvase se inutilizó cuando se creó un embalse en el Guadalteba.

En 1924-27 la Compañía Hidroeléctrica construyó la presa de Gaitanejo, aguas abajo, con su propia central hidroeléctrica. Este embalse inutilizó el desagüe de fondo de la presa del Chorro, por lo que hubo de construir en 1935-36 otro, de disposición similar al existente, a cota mas alta.

En 1947 la Sociedad Hidroeléctrica del Chorro, a la que se había otorgado la concesión del aprovechamiento hidroeléctrico, había construido una central a pie de la presa, que actualmente continúa en servicio. Tiene la peculiaridad de ser la primera central reversible que se instaló en España; podía turbinar agua del embalse, o bien bombear agua del río al embalse en las horas de bajo consumo en la red eléctrica. El bombeo dejó de tener utilidad al construirse la presa de Guadalhorce-Guadalteba.

Los arrastres sólidos del río Turón, al ser retenidos por la presa, fueron disminuyendo la capacidad del embalse. Para compensar esta perdida se llevó a cabo en 1945-47 un crecimiento de la presa de 3.80 m., con lo que se aumento la capacidad en 11hm3., quedando una capacidad útil, deducidos los sólidos, de 86 hm3. El proceso de los aterramientos ha continuado, siendo la capacidad actual de 66.5 hm3

En 1950-56 se remodeló el aliviadero de superficie, adaptándolo a la nueva altura de la presa. Las 22 compuertas deslizantes de accionamiento manual de que disponía se sustituyeron por dos alzas automáticas que son las que actualmente continúan en servicio.

Información facilitada por la Agencia Andaluza del Agua. Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza. Consejería de Medio Ambiente. 

Antiguo pantano del Conde Guadalhorce

Obligaciones de la Compañi*a del Chorro

Guadalhorce-Guadalteba

La creciente necesidad de incrementar la capacidad de regulación, derivada:

           - de la concesión al Ayuntamiento de Málaga de un caudal continuo para abastecimiento
           - y de la aprobación, en 1961, del Plan de Riegos del Guadalhorce,

lleva a un estudio de aprovechamiento integral de los recursos del Guadalhorce y sus afluentes, estudio que ya incluía un anteproyecto de embalse en los ríos Guadalhorce y Guadalteba, formado por una presa de hormigón poco más abajo de la confluencia de estos dos ríos. Se desecha nuevamente el emplazamiento en el Tajo de los Gaitanes por los problemas que planteaba la inundación de las presas y centrales de Gaitanejo y del Conde de Guadalhorce y los de una variante de ferrocarril más larga y difícil, además de por temor al posible comportamiento permeable de las calizas de la cerrada.

Los estudios y reconocimientos geológicos realizados en la cerrada prevista mostraron que el terreno de cimentación soportaría difícilmente la carga de una presa de hormigón; por otra parte la topografía de la cerrada no admitía la mayor extensión que ocupa una presa de materiales sueltos. Se optó por la solución de construir dos presas gemelas de materiales sueltos, una en cada río, pocos metros más arriba de su confluencia, que, con aguas altas, formaban un solo embalse.

En la primavera de 1966 empezaron las obras. Las primeras excavaciones revelaron que el terreno de cimentación era mucho más problemático de lo que habían mostrado los estudios previos a la redacción del Proyecto, lo que obligó a una sustancial modificación del mismo.

La presa de Guadalteba empezó a embalsar en octubre de 1971 y la de Guadalhorce en junio de 1973.

Al mismo tiempo que el de la Presa se redacta el Proyecto de variante del ferrocarril en el tramo inundado por el embalse del Guadalhorce. Tiene 12.6 km de longitud, de los cuales 8.3 se desarrollan en cuatro túneles. Esta variante entró en servicio en enero de 1972.

Se construyeron, a su vez, tres variantes para los tramos de carretera inundados por el embalse (dos locales y uno comarcal). Estas nuevas variantes tienen una longitud total de 28 km.

Finalmente decir que fue necesario desalojar y trasladar a la población del pueblo de Peñarrubia y su barriada de la estación de f. c. de Gobantes, que quedaban inundados por el embalse.

Información facilitada por la Agencia Andaluza del Agua. Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza. Consejería de Medio Ambiente

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cehopu.cedex.es/es/un_libro.php?ID_pub=92
Salto hidroeléctrico de El Chorro. Estudio para la restauración del “Caminito del Rey”


portada 	  	

Esta publicación inicia una nueva colección, en formato digital, cuya intención es difundir desde CEHOPU estudios y trabajos de investigación sobre la historia de las obras públicas que puedan ser de interés tanto para estudiosos del tema como para el público en general.

El primer número es del resultado de una de las ayudas a la investigación convocadas por el Centro en el año 2006, y expone un ambicioso proyecto de recuperación del llamado “Caminito del Rey”, una vía de comunicación íntimamente relacionada con la central de El Chorro (Málaga), que permitirá recomponer un sugestivo patrimonio técnico, histórico, natural y paisajístico. El cd-rom contiene la investigación completa en la que se incluyen los estudios histórico, documental, ambiental, de sostenibilidad y viabilidad, se completa con los anejos de planimetría, de análisis de la estructura y la bibliografía. Se acompaña de un cuaderno en el que se presenta un resumen de la investigación.

----------


## ben-amar

RUTA Y FOTOS DEL DESFILADERO DE LOS GAITANES

LAS MEJORES Y MAS TRADICIONALES RECETAS ANDALUZAS AQUI

El desfiladero de los Gaitanes está considerado como paraje natural, situado a pocos kilometros de Álora, nos depara uno de los paisajes mas impresionantes de la provincia. Un angosto cañón de piedra atravesado por el tren por medio de túneles y puentes, conocida como la garganta del Chorro, además de una estrecha pasarela para cruzar andando.

Una de las formas mejores de llegar es en tren (RENFE) ya que os dejará al lado del cañón.Pero también se puede acceder con vehículo propio bien desde Campillos o desde Álora.Es más, la vía del tren cruza la montaña mediante un túnel y os dejará una impresionante perpectiva del desfiladero de los gaitanes y su pasarela clavada a la pared.


Si vas en vehículo lo mejor es dejarlo al lado del embalse de el Chorro, una vez pasado un túnel en el que encima hay un restaurante es un buen sitio para empezar la ruta a pie. A pocos metros nos encontramos la boca de un túnel que nos servirá para cruzar la montaña pero ya a pie. El túnel es largo y oscuro pero aun así tenemos la referencia de la salida en todo momento, se aconseja linterna pero no es necesario. A unos 1500 metros ya empezamos a ver el impresionante desfiladero que cuelga de la pared de la montaña. La pasarela está actualmente en mal estado por lo que no se puede acceder a ella, de todos modos lo impactante del paisaje hace que merezca la pena la caminata no demasiado larga. Sin duda la garganta del Chorro os dejará perplejos, con sus vistas únicas, la estrechísima pasarela conocida por el caminito del Rey, la cúal está cerrada pero en los tiempos en los que estaba abierta no todos eran capaces de pasar debido a la altura y a la sensación de dureza del terreno. 



http://www.andaluciaimagen.com/_4076_comp.jpg
embalse del río guadalorce

Embalse Conde de Guadalorce

----------

